# I'll Make Your OC's in Sim Form!!



## yosugay (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey heyyy, I'm kinda bored and I've been playing the sims 4 alot, mainly just creating sims and i'd like some more ideas of sims to make so i thought of a cool idea. If you have OC's, whether they be acnl related or not, I'll recreate them in the sims 4!!! 

There are some limitations tho, like if they have a certain hairstyle then i may not be able to recreate that in the sims because there are a limited amount of mods but i can certainly try and come close.

i just need a reference of your oc, body type, hair color, eye color, skin color etc. be very specific!!

also add what type of clothing you think they would wear.

here's some samples of sims ive created using the sims 4


Spoiler:  sims 4 samples




























i also use the sims 3 to make sims but it loads slower and takes forever to make one sim so i use the sims 4 now but heres some of my own OC's that ive made with the sims 3 (some of them are rlly big sorry)


Spoiler: sims 3 samples






























Spoiler: finished



selcouth




Allycat​




Shirohibiki​






working on:
Keitara
Gamzee


----------



## kassie (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm assuming you'll accept mayors since you said acnl related OCs? 

Just in case you do, maybe my mayor? ^^


Spoiler:  
























Crop top w/ skirt c: Eye color is teal.



The bandage can be left out by the way! Thank you for considering ♥


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 4, 2015)

holy **** youre good at making sims....mine always look like **** omfg

u kno wat id love to see bridgette if possible ??? thank you so much if you do ;v; www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Ahh I love sims! You must share some of the links you get your cc from.

I used to do this a bunch with sims 3, but lost touch whenever I got sims 4. You are much better then I ever was, though. =)


Spoiler: really bad, old example











anyways, I'd love for you to do Athena!
her references are here

She has pale blue skin, pastel purple hair, dark bushy eyebrows, big baby pink lips, a small nose, and a white (o/ light pink) lacy dress and either silver or violet eyes.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

whoooo 
you are really talented when it comes to creating Sims!!
Maybe consider my oc Keitara (refs in siggy)?
Would be interesting to see her as Sim, ahaha!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 4, 2015)

You've got some talent! Would you make any for ts2 at all?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 4, 2015)

I just got the Sims 3 and your Sims are beautiful.
I kind of wanna ask a bunch of questions, lol.
I'm clueless as to everyone's Sims look so pretty while mine look like the cookie cutter options.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I just got the Sims 3 and your Sims are beautiful.
> I kind of wanna ask a bunch of questions, lol.
> I'm clueless as to everyone's Sims look so pretty while mine look like the cookie cutter options.


Well, did you download custom made skins, hair, make-up, eyes, clothes ,etc?


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I just got the Sims 3 and your Sims are beautiful.
> I kind of wanna ask a bunch of questions, lol.
> I'm clueless as to everyone's Sims look so pretty while mine look like the cookie cutter options.



THE OFFICE IS MY FAVORITE SHOW OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Virals (Apr 4, 2015)

oh my GOD THESE ARE FANTASTIC
i dont have any ocs really just popping in to say they're gorgeous


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Well, did you download custom made skins, hair, make-up, eyes, clothes ,etc?


I've been trying to figure that out. I've found a lot of stuff I really like, but after I download it, I'm kind of not sure what to do, which sounds really stupid. I'm not that great with all this stuff. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> THE OFFICE IS MY FAVORITE SHOW OF ALL TIME.



Aw, yay! I've gotten a lot of messages and comments about The Office. <3
I've been re-watching it a lot, lol.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 4, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I've been trying to figure that out. I've found a lot of stuff I really like, but after I download it, I'm kind of not sure what to do, which sounds really stupid. I'm not that great with all this stuff. :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm not sure now what you mean, do you not really know how to install these or how to compose them to make a nice looking sim? o-o


----------



## yosugay (Apr 4, 2015)

Virals said:


> oh my GOD THESE ARE FANTASTIC
> i dont have any ocs really just popping in to say they're gorgeous



aww thank you!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> You've got some talent! Would you make any for ts2 at all?



i have ts2 but i dont have alot of mods for that so that may take time


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I'm not sure now what you mean, do you not really know how to install these or how to compose them to make a nice looking sim? o-o



To install them. I'm sorry, I probably sound really dumb. :/
I know on the loading screen there's the prompt to for all the downloads and stuff, but I can't get things to work, so I probably just did something wrong or downloaded the wrong things. I'll figure it out, lol. I don't wanna hijack a thread for something so little and I feel all embarrassed, lol.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 4, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I just got the Sims 3 and your Sims are beautiful.
> I kind of wanna ask a bunch of questions, lol.
> I'm clueless as to everyone's Sims look so pretty while mine look like the cookie cutter options.



if you need help getting mods into your game, send me a pm and ill help you out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

working on requests now. thanks so much for your interest!! i wasnt expecting so many replies o.o im really happy people like my stuff


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I'm assuming you'll accept mayors since you said acnl related OCs?
> 
> Just in case you do, maybe my mayor? ^^
> 
> ...



finished!!! tried to get the outfit as close as possible. only red crop top i could find is one that says contra lol
i hope you like it!!!


Spoiler: <3























- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** youre good at making sims....mine always look like **** omfg
> 
> u kno wat id love to see bridgette if possible ??? thank you so much if you do ;v; www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread



i love your oc and you gave me specific information which helps so much!!! thanks i will get started right now


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

yosugay said:


> finished!!! tried to get the outfit as close as possible. only red crop top i could find is one that says contra lol
> i hope you like it!!!
> 
> 
> ...



selcouths is gorgeous and youre making me blush so haRD im screaming///

ALSO IS IT POSSIBLE TO LIKE... GIVE ME THE SIM WHEN YOURE DONE?? like are you able to transfer her to my game?? i havent made her yet and oh my gosh i would be so honored to use her in my own game if i can. thank you so much for the compliments and for doing this screams/////////////////////////


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> selcouths is gorgeous and youre making me blush so haRD im screaming///
> 
> ALSO IS IT POSSIBLE TO LIKE... GIVE ME THE SIM WHEN YOURE DONE?? like are you able to transfer her to my game?? i havent made her yet and oh my gosh i would be so honored to use her in my own game if i can. thank you so much for the compliments and for doing this screams/////////////////////////



if you have the sims 4 then sure!! i can give you the sim and the cc that goes with it. 
im trying to find hair that will look close to your oc haha

edit----
so i am torn between these two hairstyles. theyre both close-ish to your oc and before i pick one i want your opinion on which one you like better. i still need to add her eyelashes and etc. but i need to show u the hair before i continue
theres this one:
her bow is a different color (it comes with the hair) and the hair color is a bit off but i can photoshop it to the correct colors


Spoiler:  option 1










this one doesnt have bangs but it is a ponytail and i guess it could be like her hair pulled back. but the bow i have is a little big


Spoiler:  option 2


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2015)

/rubs this thread
can you do males?


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> /rubs this thread
> can you do males?



of course!! lemme dig up some samples of dudes ive made

well i found 2 decent ones. males are definitely my weakness and i dont make them as often now that i realize it lol. but if you've got a male oc youd like me to make im definitely down for the challenge



Spoiler


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2015)

thats what's up
Do you mind if I use some of my imvu avis as refers?
I would like a male but I also have this female


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

oh man these are really fantastic D:


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> thats what's up
> Do you mind if I use some of my imvu avis as refers?
> I would like a male but I also have this female



sure!! dont mind at all. i used to always make characters on imvu, makes me wanna play again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> Ahh I love sims! You must share some of the links you get your cc from.
> 
> I used to do this a bunch with sims 3, but lost touch whenever I got sims 4. You are much better then I ever was, though. =)
> 
> ...



aww very cute!! your sim photography is rlly good 
i will work on this right now!!
also your oc is so beautiful!!!! jeeezzz


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2015)

IT'S HARD FINDING A GOOD AVI HEAD WITHOUT THE HEAD BEING SOO SMALL or SO LARGE
But here are my babies.



Spoiler:  female cutie











and


Spoiler:  male cutie











Please don't add the wrinkle in his eye bridge, my screenies are making them like that.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Ahh I love sims! You must share some of the links you get your cc from.
> 
> I used to do this a bunch with sims 3, but lost touch whenever I got sims 4. You are much better then I ever was, though. =)
> 
> ...



your simmie is finished!!! i had wayyyy too much fun with this one ; A ; she's so gorgeous. the hardest part was getting the correct hair color


Spoiler: Athena
















^ my fave screen


lemme know what you think!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> IT'S HARD FINDING A GOOD AVI HEAD WITHOUT THE HEAD BEING SOO SMALL or SO LARGE
> But here are my babies.
> 
> 
> ...



omg i love them! sexy as hell
will get started on these tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> whoooo
> you are really talented when it comes to creating Sims!!
> Maybe consider my oc Keitara (refs in siggy)?
> Would be interesting to see her as Sim, ahaha!



yup! ur up next. thanks for bein patient!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

this makes me wish I had a human oc :'3
or that I could draw humans to make a human Oc


----------



## kassie (Apr 5, 2015)

yosugay said:


> finished!!! tried to get the outfit as close as possible. only red crop top i could find is one that says contra lol
> i hope you like it!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3



Sorry for the late reply! But wow, I love it thank you so much ♥

Sending some bells your way c:


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 5, 2015)

Love how you made the sims..I play Sims 3 & 4 but can never make them look like yours
Would you like to try my mayor?


Spoiler



either outfit is fine


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

OMG I LOVE ATHENA! is it possible you have a download link? (If you don't that's okay)
You did an AWESOME job!

ahhh she is wayyyy cool!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

OMG ATHENA!!!!!!!!
IS THAT EVEN A SIM?!!!!!!
IT LOOKS JUST LIKE A REALISTIC DRAWING OMG
THIS IS TOO AMAZING
/dead


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OMG ATHENA!!!!!!!!
> IS THAT EVEN A SIM?!!!!!!
> IT LOOKS JUST LIKE A REALISTIC DRAWING OMG
> THIS IS TOO AMAZING
> /dead



IKR! Soooo beautiful! I'm fawning!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always wanted to be a Sim ; ^;
Consider me?
Me - 
Album
Art of me -


Spoiler: Ignore my bf in some of them xD























Clothes can be anything I'm shown wearing :3
Hair description is in my album! Height and weight and stuff are also on there if that matters ~
You're really awesome at it, you've made some great stuff ^^


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

http://missmattel.deviantart.com/art/Mary-Onette-reference-518425077
http://missmattel.deviantart.com/art/Mary-Onette-outfit-reference-518426348

Could you do me?

THESE ARE SO COOL LIKE OH MY GODDD

In the sims 4, if possible

Height: 5'2
A little chubby, muscular legs, very chesty, big hips, and big feet.
Hair: Fairly wavy 
Makeup: Dominant eye, but fairly noticeable lips. Darker lipstick
Clothes: Doesn't matter, really. Just something cute, maybe a little flirty


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 5, 2015)

Can you do anthros?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

SCREAMS I LOVE IT SO FAR IM SO SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY

i much prefer the first hairstyle if thats okay ;v; and yes i do have sims 4, i would love to have her!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 5, 2015)

These are so amazing!

If you do mayors, can you do mine? Her ref is in my signature, thanks in advance


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Apr 5, 2015)

THESE ARE SO AMAZING

Would you want to make a sim out of my baby? ;u;

[LINK]

Body Type: Tall and chubby
Hair Colour/Type: Brown curly hair
Eye Colour: Olive Green
Skin Colour: Caucasian
Clothing Type: Simple jeans and T-Shirt


----------



## Wewikk (Apr 5, 2015)

Heres info on mine. Will be for The Sims 4



Hair she can have pink or purple hair

Body Type 

Chubby with a nice chest size.

Heres a link to some body shapes from the mall.

http://s163.photobucket.com/user/wewikk/library/Body Refs?sort=3&page=1

Also while your there look at the Fo-Fi folder for info about my star wars toon thats some outfits that my star wars toon wares.

She likes to ware skimpy clothes.

I know theres that skirt but i want to try something that is diffrent since its getting warmer.

Feel free to do both and stuff if you want.

Im guessing that since the star wars form is where she is 27 and the animal crossing form is where shes in her late teens early 20s do what you think is best for your work.

Well Fo-Fi From Star Wars Her last name is ocket but since I have a toon with that name already might need to change up the name.

Fo-Fi or Sophie as a nickname she likes to party and talk to people she also likes to dance and hang out at the bar with her friends.


Fofi from Animal Crossing likes the beach and money and stuff she is the quiet type.

Thanks and i hope we can work together.


----------



## boujee (Apr 5, 2015)

yosugay said:


> your simmie is finished!!! i had wayyyy too much fun with this one ; A ; she's so gorgeous. the hardest part was getting the correct hair color
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Athena
> ...




Thank you lol 
It was either that or mesh heads


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> SCREAMS I LOVE IT SO FAR IM SO SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY
> 
> i much prefer the first hairstyle if thats okay ;v; and yes i do have sims 4, i would love to have her!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH



and ur sim is all finished !!!


Spoiler:  bridgette




















i'll have the sims up in the gallery for u and Allycat to download in a bit


----------



## Sugilite (Apr 5, 2015)

Did I hear imvu?
Can you consider my avi?


Spoiler: dark bae


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 5, 2015)

These are so coo!l ;v;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

yosugay said:


> and ur sim is all finished !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  bridgette
> ...



_MUFFLED SOBBING_

OH YM gOD SHES gORGEOUS AND IM SCREamING,
I CANT WAIT TO USE HER OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU ARE FANTASTIC AND I LOVE YOU AND THIS IS BEAUTIFUL SCREAMS//////////////////// THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> _MUFFLED SOBBING_
> 
> OH YM gOD SHES gORGEOUS AND IM SCREamING,
> I CANT WAIT TO USE HER OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU ARE FANTASTIC AND I LOVE YOU AND THIS IS BEAUTIFUL SCREAMS//////////////////// THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


aww im glad you like her. thanks for the tip!!! im trying to figure out how to upload these sims cuz my game wont connect online to the gallery.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki's sim looks so nice!!
I was wondering, do you do Keitara for Sims 3 or 4?
Because I only have 3 >-<


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 5, 2015)

I so wanna take you up on this but I don't have any refs, lmao. Time to get to sketchin'!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Shirohibiki's sim looks so nice!!
> I was wondering, do you do Keitara for Sims 3 or 4?
> Because I only have 3 >-<



i can do it for 3, its just rlly time consuming


----------



## Keitara (Apr 5, 2015)

yosugay said:


> i can do it for 3, its just rlly time consuming



Well, you can pick what you like! Don't feel rushed c:


----------



## boujee (Apr 6, 2015)

When you done, may I get the download mod of my sims?
I just rebooted the sims 4 and I'm hype


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...or-more)-or-we-could-art-trade-(if-yah-wanted))

Mabye Mercedes Jr? You can pick what type of cloths.


----------



## kyukon (Apr 6, 2015)

ohhh wow these are really gorgeous ;-; 
I would love to see how close you could come to recreating her if she interests you! (I know the hair would probably be hard :'] )
She would probably wear beige sweaters or anything light pink!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 6, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> When you done, may I get the download mod of my sims?
> I just rebooted the sims 4 and I'm hype



sure!!! sorry ive been really slow, ive been working :-(((


----------



## boujee (Apr 7, 2015)

yosugay said:


> sure!!! sorry ive been really slow, ive been working :-(((




Take your time, make em hot.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 7, 2015)

oh my goddd your sim making skills are +++ i love the ones you've made so far :,) so cute! 
*q:* typically, how long does it take you to make each?

also, would like to request my oc for consideration!! (name: peony)


Spoiler








> Hazel/light brown eyes (big, wide eyes? if that makes sense with wispy lashes)
> hair is ash brown to icy blonde ombre'd halfway-ends of hair (?)
> cream coloured cardigan, 
> white/light pink floral dress, 
> white lace socks, 
> super floral lol (liz lisa inspired); and 
> soft pink pouty lips~
> 5'1ft tall, slim and light skinned
thank youuu n__n; and my descriptive skills sucks, as you can see lol


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 7, 2015)

Your sim skills are amazing, I used to be hooked on the sims 3 and 4 and the mods and all that lol
but then my sims 4 stopped working on my laptop for some reason
so I can't play anymore -.-

But your sims are very lovely!


----------



## boujee (Apr 10, 2015)

hope you're doing alright
bump for you


----------

